# Platinum, palladium hit price parity for first time in 16 years



## jimdoc (Sep 28, 2017)

Platinum, palladium hit price parity for first time in 16 years

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-palladium-platinum-parity/platinum-palladium-hit-price-parity-for-first-time-in-16-years-idUSKCN1C21XI

Somebody got a good deal today;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/palladium-1-2-oz-Stillwater-/122718570408?hash=item1c9298c7a8%3Ag%3AQ%7E8AAOSwi%7E5ZxB2h&nma=true&si=lYeWkVhYvQ9%252B0ZP2nfol8S8cnfs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

about $40 under spot.


----------



## Lou (Sep 29, 2017)

Yes very odd situation


----------



## 4metals (Sep 29, 2017)

Now I feel old, I remember in the early '70's Palladium was just under $50 and Platinum was just under $200. But all of the Platinum group metals have always been "industrial metals" more than investment tools, driven by applications, not the whims of Wall Street.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 29, 2017)

Hehe, my small vial with "mostly palladium" PGM powder that I have collected over the years doesn't seem so bad any longer.  

Göran


----------



## Shark (Sep 29, 2017)

When I got my high school class ring in 1978, I could have gotten it for $148 had I got it in Palladium. Vanadium would have cost $98. I paid $178 and got it in 18K white gold.


----------



## flyfisherman (Sep 30, 2017)

I remember reading in the newspaper about 20 years ago of how Austrian custom agents catch the smugglers that were trying to smuggle alot of palladium across the border. They been driving some peace of junk car and would have succeeded, but one of the agents noticed that car makes a weird noise when he start to knock on the roof. Basically the whole car's metal frame was made of palladium , something like 2-3 thousand pounds of it.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 18, 2017)

Looks like rhodium is breaking from the pack.


----------

